# I'm a new member eager to get info here to help me get better



## built4battle (Jan 8, 2012)

Not sure what to say to introduce myself.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 8, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*built4battle* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## brazey (Jan 8, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## swollen (Jan 8, 2012)

Welcome here @ IM... Plenty of good info here!


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 8, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## 1superman (Jan 8, 2012)

Welcome sir !


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 8, 2012)

Welcome! You'll find very useful information here at IM!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 8, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Dath (Jan 8, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 8, 2012)

welcome aboard 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## shortnwide (Jan 8, 2012)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 9, 2012)

Big Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 10, 2012)

You just did, welcome to the board.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome brotha. Enjoy your stay!


----------



## ArmyofOne (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## readyornott (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## windjam (Jan 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Hayseed (Jan 24, 2012)

Gotta let everyone know how you like long walks on the beach, candlelight dinners, and kittens! Let the true heart of battle come out of you! J/K welcome to the site homie!


----------



## norcalmuscle (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome sir!


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome

So Mote it Be
Chris


----------

